# 'Escape Velocity' Magazine Released



## Robert M. Blevins (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, after an entire year of hard work and editing by Geoff Nelder and the rest of the AB staff, we finally released the premiere issue of EV. And we are all tired, but proud at the same time.

Seattle is a hotbed of sci-fi. We have the world's biggest museum dedicated to it, courtesy of Paul Allen. We like Allen, but we think he could have come up with a better name than *'Spaceship One'.* 

Still, you have to give him points for being first. 

'Escape Velocity' is a celebration of hard science fiction, future-science articles, two major Photo Features, and a lot more. It has 65 full-page images, photographs and illustrations. You can see a preview by clicking HERE. 

Submissions for Issue Two open on February 1, 2008. See the website for details.


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Nov 1, 2007)

Update: Release date is November 15, 2007. 

'Escape Velocity' was a combined British-American effort. Managing editors are yours truly from Seattle and Geoff Nelder from Chester, Great Britain. Right now, we are scheduled for 2 issues per year, but this may increase.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool Robert! Been a bit since you've been around, so you must have been working really hard on this. Congrats!


----------



## Robert M. Blevins (Dec 16, 2007)

*Escape Velocity launches Special Promotion. *(Next 2 issues)

Next two issues come out February and April, 2008. _For those issues only,_ the staff will select one story from each issue as the best. The authors then receive an additional 50usd above our normal payment, and a copy of either the Official Adventure Books Poster, the Mars Poster, or the Katrina Poster. (their choice)

These two stories will also be included in the Christmas 2008 'Best of Escape Velocity' issue. 

Full details at the Escape Velocity Magazine homepage.


----------

